# Hot Spot - Buhne ! ( Rhein )



## Thecatfisch (10. Februar 2009)

*Wie die Überschrift schon sagt,geht's hier um die Buhnenfelder im Rhein.Ich wollte mich allgemein in diesem Jahr mal nen bissel mit dem Rhein beschäftigen und spezifisch das Wendebecken sowie die Hauptströmung befischen. (Alles bei Krefeld)*
*Da ich noch keine Feederrute mit derartigen Wurfgewichten besitze (Kommt dieses Jahr noch aber erstmal muss ich ausweichen) aber dennoch auf Barbe,Brasse und Co. fischen möchte,wollte ich die Buhnenfelder befischen.Dort komme ich mit meinen Feederruten wegen wenig Strömung und co. ja aus.* 
*Jetzt stellt sich die Frage wie ich da ran gehe.*

*-Montagen
-wo in der Buhne
-Köder
-Futter
-ect...

Tipps,Tricks und Kleinigkeiten...

Bin für alles offen. |wavey:
*


----------



## magic feeder (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hot Spot - Buhne ! ( Rhein )*

also wenn du an einer buhne angelst dann ist der buhnenkopf eine gute stelle, und zwar dort wo die strömung auf das ruhigere wasser aus dem buhnenkessel trifft.....meist ist es dort etwas tiefer oder man hat eine kante wo sich der fisch aufhält.
auch im direkten strom in richtung fahrrinne solltest du dein glück versuchen....dafür brauchst du nicht unbedingt schwere bleie....denn es ist nicht verkehrt wenn sich leichtere bleie auch mal von der stelle bewegen, denn so suchst du den grund weiträumiger ab und sehr weit werfen musst du auch nicht. meistens reichen 5-6 meter......als köder für den rhein kann ich dir käse und maden empfehlen.....wobei im kalten wasser auch frühstücksfleisch gut laufen sollte.


----------



## froggy31 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hot Spot - Buhne ! ( Rhein )*

Feeder eigentlich nur in der Buhne und das auch erfolgreich. der Buhnenkopf ist ja schon zurecht genannt worden. 
Ich postiere mich grundsätzlich auf dem B- Kopf wo der Hauptstrom in die Buhne einfließt . Um noch kleinere Gewichte einsetzen zu können und sinnvoll eine Futterspur legen, platziere ich grundsätzlich eine Rute parelell zur Steinschüttung Richtung Ufer. So liegt sie in der Kehrströmung die dann Futterpartikel weitertreibt. So locken wenige  "Ableger" der Mischung zuverlässig auch weiter entfernt stehende Fische an meinen eigentlichen Angelplatz an dem der Hauptteil des Futters die Fische beißlaune hält.
Während am Buhnenkopf weniger Bisse zu verzeichnen sind (dafür die Dickeren) ist an der Rute mit der beschriebenen Taktik immer mehr los.

Petri 2009


----------



## Thecatfisch (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hot Spot - Buhne ! ( Rhein )*

Das hört sich ja vielversprchend an 

Hätte einer von euch vlt ne Zeichnung von der Buhne mit eurer Taktik bzw den markierten Stellen? wäre nett


----------



## Der_rheinangler (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hot Spot - Buhne ! ( Rhein )*

wie sieht es denn jetzt im Winter an den Buhnen aus? BZW was macht ihr wenn die Buhnen überflutet sind (so woe es bei uns schon fast 1 Jahr ist!)


----------



## Wattwurm62 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hot Spot - Buhne ! ( Rhein )*

Wenn die Buhnen überflutet sind, kannst du trotzdem dort angeln. Die Bodenstrukturen zwischen den Buhnen bleiben ja "fast" unverändert.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hot Spot - Buhne ! ( Rhein )*

ja aber ich kann die Buhne nicht begehen und komme nicht zum Kopf.
mein Problem speziell an den Buhnen ist immer: wo werfe ich hin:
Nahe ans Ufer (was sicha uf aal schon bewährt hat) oder weiter raus?, vor oder hinter die Buhne?

Also die Strömungskante zwischen Hauptstrom und Buhnenkessel ist sicher ein Spot.

Aber sonst?

Außer man fischt natürlich an kleien Buhnen (die ja oft Am Ende der Felder sind).
Gibts da einen bemerkbaren Unterschied zwischen kleinen und Großen?


----------



## Wattwurm62 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hot Spot - Buhne ! ( Rhein )*

Schau mal hier


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hot Spot - Buhne ! ( Rhein )*

Ihr habt eine guten Platz innerhalb der Buhne bisher vergessen. Und zwar genau in der Mitte des Kessels wird oftmals ein Kegel aufgespült....  Und da ist auch was zu holen.


----------



## froggy31 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hot Spot - Buhne ! ( Rhein )*

Vollkommen richtig, aber als Hotspot würde ich es nicht bezeichnen.


----------

